# Oophaga sylvatica san lorenzo video



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

one video to my sylvas 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FFWBL4BxE50


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool video and congrats on the froglet!!


----------



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

There are a few vids on this link of my Sylvaticus courting, same morph as the ones posted, oh and congrats on your froglet.

http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/forum/view ... &sk=t&sd=a


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

thank for all.you have san lorenzo or esmeralda??


----------



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

ses said:


> thank for all.you have san lorenzo or esmeralda??


San lorenzo.


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

to germany??are cool i have lita too have you other sylvas?


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

the second frog in this month 

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Aup4YpMR8rI


----------

